# Help with weaning



## alfazi (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello to everyone, we are young parents who have an amazing child. Since I’m not working and take care of our child, I like to spend time on the internet and read about parenting. Some days ago I found a really good article about knowing when child is ready to wean. After reading that article, I was sure that my little one is ready to wean and I have to prepare for it. I’ve already given some organic meals to my baby and she really liked it. So I’m hoping to start weaning. I read some useful tips at this site. But I hope that you could give me more advice like what kind of healthy food I should buy for my baby. I will wait for your answers.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

No one can give you advice without knowing the age of your baby. Any parent would already know that and state that.

Since you didn't state the age of your baby and exactly what method of nourishment said baby is already receiving, yet included several link for another site, I do not believe that actually are a parent of a baby who is in need of advice on how to wean and what to feed.


----------

